# IVF twins 'sicker in early life'



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8057210.stm


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Interesting article...


----------

